# LRM SAN BERDO



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

June 7 - San Bernardino, CA - National Orange Show


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TRAFFIC CAR CULB & BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE  uffin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SANTANA CAR & BIKE TAMBIEN :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

CENTRAL VALLEY


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

MEMBERS ONLY CC WILL BE THEIR


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

MEMBERS ONLY CC WILL BE THEIR


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will be there!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

PHOENIX CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin:







BEST OF FRIENDS car club Los Angeles. ROLO will be there


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: ISLANDERS C.C. will be in da house fasho :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: CHILDHOOD DREAMS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 2 2009, 07:31 PM~13470194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*  WILL BE THERE :biggrin: *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

u know scooner.com will be there gettin footage of all da hynaz!
:nicoderm:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CONSAFOS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Tradition CC will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Rollerz Only South County,CA


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

TOPDOGS will be there


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

<img src=\'http://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp122/DEVOT2/Uce_Banner.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*WILL BE IN DA HOUSE*


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I SHOULD BE THERE ROLLERZ ONLY REPRESENTING


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

I will be there


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 3 2009, 05:11 PM~13478111
> *I SHOULD BE THERE ROLLERZ ONLY REPRESENTING
> *


:0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Apr 2 2009, 08:34 PM~13470234
> *
> *


coming from CHICAGO :0


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 3 2009, 11:30 PM~13480727
> *coming from CHICAGO  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ILL BE THERE


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_SKANLESS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN DA BUILDING_


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Apr 4 2009, 06:34 AM~13481668
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Ill be there representing the BIG:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

INDIVIDUALS OF SAN DIEGO WILL BE IN DA HOUSE......!!!!


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## b1203 (Jul 28, 2005)

Rollerz Only Phoenix Chapter will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT San Berdo


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

8 more weeks people!!!

last years show it was close to 120° out there :0


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Will Be there :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

June 7 - San Bernardino, CA


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> *ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA !*


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 7 2009, 10:09 PM~13513687
> * ttt
> *


x2


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

SAME DAY AS "NITELIFE" RITE? :uh:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE NITE LIFE SHOW IS THE PLACE TO BE
SEND ME PICS ADAM!!


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 8 2009, 03:30 PM~13520364
> *THE NITE LIFE SHOW IS THE PLACE TO BE
> SEND ME PICS ADAM!!
> *



sorry I disagree :no:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

san berdo always has a good turn out..one of the best shows


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Apr 7 2009, 12:07 PM~13507439
> *June 7 - San Bernardino, CA
> *


HOLLA!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 10 2009, 12:19 PM~13539526
> *san berdo always has a good turn out..one of the best shows
> *


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

San Berdoo is always a good show, but Nite Life is having there show on the same day and it looks like alot of the major clubs will be at the Nite Life show.


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

TRAFFIC CC WILL BE IN THE CASA


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Oldies Car Club will be there


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Oldies Car Club will be there :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I hope nitelife has a successful show but ill def be at lrm berdoo, even with all the trannies. u lookin to hookup make sure u do a crotch check before u get her # :tongue:

oh and fce says beware of the parkin lot goblins! :0


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

We are thinkin of doing the San Berdoo show. Has anyone been before, and what should we know about it. We have heard some bad stuff goes down there. ALso, can we leave trailers at the event, or do we have to move them? Any good hotel ideas?


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

THE CROWD CC will be there reppin southern califas tough, San Diego 619 to be exact!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

WITH MURALS AND SOME CHANGES,,


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Apr 12 2009, 06:05 PM~13555934
> *WITH MURALS AND SOME CHANGES,,
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAMN HOMIE THAT CADDY'S BADASS G!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Impalas CC has 4 Pre Reg and will be in the House :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

any word on who's performing


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 8 2009, 03:30 PM~13520364
> *THE NITE LIFE SHOW IS THE PLACE TO BE
> SEND ME PICS ADAM!!
> *


More info please???


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

GROUPE WILL BE THERE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Apr 16 2009, 03:48 PM~13597534
> *GROUPE WILL BE THERE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC. WILL BE REPRESENTIN NC SAN DIEGO, FOR SHURE :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Apr 16 2009, 03:48 PM~13597534
> *GROUPE WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

ROYAL FANTASIES WILL B IN A HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

send out pre reg waiting on confirmation


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

another hot summer day....i can just imagine :yessad:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj+Apr 8 2009, 02:30 PM~13520364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NITE LIFE SHOW IS GONNA BE OF THE HOOK!!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 19 2009, 10:28 PM~13627134
> *send out pre reg waiting on confirmation
> *


c u there homie


----------



## BALLERZ INC (Oct 16, 2008)

were can i get a pre registration i can fill out....


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT for San Berdo


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Apr 24 2009, 02:32 PM~13680009
> *TTT for San Berdo
> 
> 
> ...


  da throwback............ tight ass pic


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:wave: 


Just got my registration form.

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BALLERZ INC_@Apr 24 2009, 10:20 AM~13677444
> *were can i get a pre registration i can fill out....
> *


lowridermagazine.com u big dummy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## angel dust 64 (Apr 29, 2009)

:biggrin: already sent my form just waiting for check to clear im right behind you carnale


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

I will be there


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kpN4PLvu-Y...player_embedded


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: 4SANBERDOO :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angel dust 64_@Apr 29 2009, 04:47 PM~13733259
> *:biggrin: already sent my form just waiting for check to clear im right behind you carnale
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## sixfourjoe (Jun 26, 2007)

Generations Car Club will be there....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

CANT WAIT,TO SEE MY TRAFFIC FAM :thumbsup:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE C.C. WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 4 2009, 08:19 PM~13785454
> *CANT WAIT,TO SEE MY TRAFFIC FAM :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: WILL GLAD TO SEE YOUR 4 IN PERSON,LOOKIN AS BADASS AS IT IS  IN SAN BERDO


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

BIG MEXIKA LRM 2008-2009 TRIKE OF THE YEAR WILL BE IN DA HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HOP AT KOOL AIDS MAY 12 7;PM HOP WHAT U GOT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 4 2009, 07:19 PM~13785454
> *CANT WAIT,TO SEE MY TRAFFIC FAM :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: SEE YOU THIS SATUURDAY TOO TRINO IN FRESNO.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Apr 16 2009, 11:26 AM~13594803
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Karz Icon and Krazy Kutting will be there. not with truck of the year but at a booth raffling off free products and showing off some work. please come by booth and get your free raffle tichets and see all the grills, Hyd accesories, Car club plaques, Paints, Hydro systems, Engraving, Etc... that we will have on display for everyone that is interested. We won't be selling anything there just showing our work Raw,Plated and 2 toned

Thanks


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

PRE REG DEAD LINE IS MAY 17TH THIS SUNDAY. DONT BE LEFT OUT. LIMITED SPACE AVAILABLE.. SEE ALL U THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin:</span>


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

*IMPALAS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SO STOP BY AND SAY QUE PASA IMPALAS C.C*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

who need a pre reg I don't think I'm going to make it


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 10:13 PM~13870075
> *who need a pre reg I don't think I'm going to make it
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The show to be at is the NITE LIFE SHOW IN SANTA BARBARA ANY WAY!!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@May 12 2009, 08:39 PM~13869674
> *IMPALAS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SO STOP BY AND SAY QUE PASA IMPALAS C.C
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@May 12 2009, 09:39 PM~13869674
> *IMPALAS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SO STOP BY AND SAY QUE PASA IMPALAS C.C
> *


WILL DO CONEJO ,WHAT UP IMPALAS :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 13 2009, 06:46 AM~13872274
> *The show to be at is the NITE LIFE SHOW IN SANTA BARBARA ANY WAY!!
> *


TU SABES :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

will be in the house :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@May 13 2009, 07:34 PM~13878911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 








Make sure to stop by!!


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@May 13 2009, 03:15 PM~13876122
> *T T T
> *


love that top rick :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@May 13 2009, 10:32 PM~13881250
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 10:13 PM~13870075
> *who need a pre reg I don't think I'm going to make it
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE,,,,, :0 IHEARD THRU A HOMIE OF MINE THAT HE CALLED LRM , AND THEY TOLD HIM THAT THE SHOW IS SOLD OUT :0 :0


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 14 2009, 08:19 AM~13883689
> *:biggrin:
> *


taking your ride


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@May 15 2009, 07:49 AM~13894842
> *taking your ride
> *


NOT GOING :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
FOUND OUT YESTERDAY THEY ARE OUT OF ROOM :uh: 
THEY GOT 770 PRE REG. & ONLY HAVE ROOM FOR 700     
LOOKS LIKE ILL BE GOING TO POMONA TO SPEND MY MONEY


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 15 2009, 07:54 AM~13894878
> *NOT GOING  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> FOUND OUT YESTERDAY THEY ARE OUT OF ROOM :uh:
> THEY GOT 770 PRE REG. & ONLY HAVE ROOM FOR 700
> ...


hope im not on the 70


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 13 2009, 10:33 PM~13881259
> *love that top rick :thumbsup:
> *


thanks trino


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 15 2009, 07:54 AM~13894878
> *NOT GOING  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> FOUND OUT YESTERDAY THEY ARE OUT OF ROOM :uh:
> THEY GOT 770 PRE REG. & ONLY HAVE ROOM FOR 700
> ...


 :0


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Got my confirmation today


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

GOT MINE TODAY


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 21 2009, 02:23 PM~13960375
> *GOT MINE TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


I GOTTA GO CHECK MY MAILBOX :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 21 2009, 02:26 PM~13960414
> *I GOTTA GO CHECK MY MAILBOX :cheesy:
> *


love ur car bro


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@May 14 2009, 08:15 PM~13891676
> *MEMBERS ONLY CC SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE,,,,, :0 IHEARD THRU A HOMIE OF MINE THAT HE CALLED LRM , AND THEY TOLD HIM THAT THE SHOW IS SOLD OUT :0  :0
> *


STYLISTICS CC WILL BE THERE REP DA BIG ''S'' SUP HOMITO COMO ESTA ALLA LO MIRO


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 21 2009, 02:23 PM~13960375
> *GOT MINE TODAY
> 
> 
> ...




same here :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

GOT OURS TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

GET THERE EARLY ! IT'S FIRST COME FIRST SERVE :0


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WERE THERE STOP BUY 10X20 AND ILL HAVE MY CAR THERE AS WELL. LATE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 21 2009, 09:38 PM~13964921
> *WERE THERE STOP BUY 10X20 AND ILL HAVE MY CAR THERE AS WELL. LATE
> *


 :0


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

after cruise spot highland ave and medical center
is a big parking lot


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

got my indoor confirmation


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 21 2009, 09:35 PM~13964878
> *GET THERE EARLY ! IT'S FIRST COME FIRST SERVE  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@May 21 2009, 03:34 PM~13961239
> *STYLISTICS CC WILL BE THERE REP DA BIG ''S'' SUP HOMITO COMO ESTA ALLA LO MIRO
> *


WHATS UP BRO ,WE GOT OUR CONFIRMATION,, FOR 10 CARS, 3 PEDDAL CARS, SO RU GUYS TAKING THE TORTAS,, LET ME KNOW WE CAN TAKE THE DRINKS SI QUIEREN U KNOW,,,,, HIT ME UP ,,,, :0


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

first time in low rider mag history a female hittin 90+ :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 23 2009, 09:42 AM~13977288
> *first time in low rider mag history  a female hittin 90+ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## intoxicated c.c. (May 9, 2008)

INTOXICATED CAR CLUB WILL BE REPRESENTING


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

almost time


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@May 27 2009, 06:58 AM~14012180
> *almost time
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 27 2009, 08:48 AM~14012749
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


whats happening mario see you in 10 days :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

almost here, should be a great show. 
ill be filming the after show cruz and hop. ill be cruzing my 64, see you all there,


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 27 2009, 02:48 PM~14016419
> *almost here, should be a great show.
> ill be filming the after show cruz and hop. ill be cruzing my 64, see you all there,
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 23 2009, 08:42 AM~13977288
> *first time in low rider mag history  a female hittin 90+ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

ROYAL FANTASIES CC WILL B THERE


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@May 28 2009, 02:26 PM~14028009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@May 28 2009, 01:26 PM~14028009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA !*









[/quote]


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C.2 (Jan 14, 2009)

( Familia Pride Bike Club ) will be there!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:h5: :yes:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

MORNIN STRAIGHT STEADY DIPPIN TO SAN BERDOO


----------



## BALLERZ INC (Oct 16, 2008)

BALLERZ INC WILL BE IN DA HOUSE! :worship: :worship: :h5:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

http://tinypic.com/r/330a879/3


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

http://tinypic.com/r/330a879/3


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jun 1 2009, 09:07 AM~14060809
> *MORNIN STRAIGHT STEADY DIPPIN TO SAN BERDOO
> *


be right behind you uce :biggrin:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:wave:

See y'all there :biggrin:


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

Any one know wat time the gates open and close for the public?


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 3 2009, 09:34 PM~14089403
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pete Dogg_@Jun 3 2009, 01:24 PM~14084111
> *Any one know wat time the gates open and close for the public?
> *


11-5


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

I NEED TWO CAR PER REG FOR THE SHOW OUT DOOR COOL ALSO WILL NEED ONE WRIST BAND FOR EACH REGESTRATION PM ME OR CALL ASAP 626-384-1917 THANKS SEE EVERYONE THERE COME DOWN AND CHECK OUT MY BIKE OR JUST SAY Q VO PEACE, CAN MEET YOU THERE ON SAT MORNING


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

said it[/color]


----------



## sweetpea (Feb 17, 2009)

Sky's The Limit Bike Club will be there from Shafter Ca


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 4 2009, 01:00 AM~14090924
> *11-5
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

if this show is anything like lrm phoenix a few months ago its gonna be a great day! :thumbsup:

just make sure ur careful where u park and wut u leave in ur car. heard a few cars were broken into last year


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jun 1 2009, 11:34 AM~14062093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

I wont be going but make sure you guys take plenty of pics of the ladies :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

weather is showing rain so be prepaired :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jun 4 2009, 04:40 PM~14096904
> *weather is showing rain so be prepaired :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


:uh: :twak: :nono:

Sun, Jun 7
P Cloudy
77°F / 57°F
Precip: 10%

:nicoderm:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 4 2009, 08:07 PM~14098959
> *:uh:  :twak:  :nono:
> 
> Sun, Jun 7
> ...


it was showing rain for saturday...................http://www.wunderground.com/US/CA/San_Bernardino.html

for the people taking cars...............
65high/56low
Chance of Rain 
30% chance of precipitation


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

my bad. thought u meant sunday. yea looks like its gonna rain fri nite into sun morning. don't know how hard tho :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

WHERE'S THE PARTY FOR SAT NIGHT?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665+Jun 4 2009, 08:29 PM~14099192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: Not you Loco!!!


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Just saw 2 trailers from UCE Sacramento passing through Fresno. 64 n 63....very clean


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 5 2009, 03:22 PM~14106336
> *:roflmao:  Not you Loco!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

we'll see who's laffin on sunday. see u there tuff guys!!!!!!!!
varrio PLG!
:guns:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

leaving tonight with one car and 5 bikes


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

i saw the lowrider semi-truck on the 60 fwy going east around 10:30 am near ontario.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jun 4 2009, 05:52 PM~14097538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT,SEE YOU ALL THIER.....


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SANTA ANA WILL BE IN DA HOUSE;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT GATE U GUYS GOING IN AND WHAT STREET


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 5 2009, 05:14 PM~14107113
> *we'll see who's laffin on sunday. see u there tuff guys!!!!!!!!
> varrio PLG!
> :guns:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I'll be taking pics of some cars moving in today.  See everyone there. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jun 4 2009, 05:52 PM~14097538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rol'Nfrm619to909 (Mar 27, 2009)

TTT a gang of bad ass rides rollin around the IE today.


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

GOT 2 EXTRA WRIST BANDS FOR SALE $20 EACH 714 305-5525 :0


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE TOMORROW :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

L.I.L CELIBERTY SITING...ALL THE WAY FROM NEW YORK.......








MR BEAN FROM DRASTIC C.C(AND #1 TOPIC IN THE OFF TOPIC SECTION :biggrin: )


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 6 2009, 06:40 PM~14113910
> *L.I.L CELIBERTY SITING...ALL THE WAY FROM NEW YORK.......
> 
> 
> ...


awww shit. the homie bean back in the house again. watch out ladies!!! :0


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 6 2009, 06:40 PM~14113910
> *L.I.L CELIBERTY SITING...ALL THE WAY FROM NEW YORK.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:MY BAD,HIS HOMIE WITH HIM IS THE PREZ OF DRASTIC C.C


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TRAFFIC IS ALREADY THERE GOOD LUCK GUYS SEE YOU ON SUNDAY . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

NOKTURNAL IN THE HOUSE


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: TRAFFIC IN THE HOUSE


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 6 2009, 07:17 PM~14114166
> *NOKTURNAL IN THE HOUSE
> *


awww shit the nokturnal and their girls rollin too!!! lemme get my camera ready!
glad I aint goin to the santa barbra show!
:nicoderm:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC,,,NC SAN DIEGO ..REPRESENTING,,, :worship:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Jun 6 2009, 07:20 PM~14114184
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave: TRAFFIC IN THE HOUSE
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE   GOOD LUCK TO ALL MY TRAFFIC FAM THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 6 2009, 06:40 PM~14113910
> *L.I.L CELIBERTY SITING...ALL THE WAY FROM NEW YORK.......
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics yet?


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*BAJITO  THERE PARK ON THE GRASS :biggrin: *


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jun 6 2009, 06:51 PM~14114375
> *MEMBERS ONLY CC,,,NC SAN DIEGO ..REPRESENTING,,, :worship:
> *



MEMBERS IS IN THE HOUSE!!! REPRESENTING TODAY WILL POST PICS SOON!!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 6 2009, 08:40 PM~14113910
> *L.I.L CELIBERTY SITING...ALL THE WAY FROM NEW YORK.......
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit.




I'm everywhere.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

* PICS?!? *


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 7 2009, 07:35 PM~14121888
> * PICS?!?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=480996


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 7 2009, 08:37 PM~14121907
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=480996
> *


Seen those...

Post them pics fellas!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=480974


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jun 4 2009, 05:52 PM~14097538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------

